
Berners-Lee's next project: a platform that gives users control of their data - p4bl0
http://www.csail.mit.edu/solid_mastercard_gift
======
p4bl0
See the spec on github: [https://github.com/solid/solid-
spec](https://github.com/solid/solid-spec)

Unrelated to the spec, I wonder how IPFS + cryptography could be used as a
backend for such a data plateform.

